# Looking for an English playgroup in Thessaloniki (Kalamaria)



## Safarigal (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys.. Για σας! Ι just moved here a few months ago together with my Greek husband and our son., and I would love to make new friends with mothers with young children. I have a son who is 13 months old and I am looking for a playgroup where he can hang out with other kids. Any information would be highly appreciated. We just moved here from Kenya. Both my husband and I are film makers and therefore also interested in any sort of creative events like concerts, plays, festivals, etc. Thanks


----------

